# Hellfire X-11 Tactical Entry Light



## joshwang (Apr 4, 2005)

hellfire
Check this light out!!! 150 Lumens on 2 batteries!! Wow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## Size15's (Apr 4, 2005)

It may be able to output 150 Lumens from 2 batteries but the runtime will be less than 20 minutes.

In my opinion the only light worthy of the name "HellFire" is SureFire's HellFire.

"Tactical Entry Light" this is name given to, and reserved for SureFire's 12PM/12ZM (perhaps now-a-days the M6 too).

It would be good to see how it compared to flashlight we know. (Like the M2 for example).

Al


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 4, 2005)

I guess I can understand that. I mean, if you're "Tactically Entering" something, you probably don't need extreme brightness for more than a few minutes. Once you've actually made entry, scene lighting will be fired up and things will get a lot brighter. .


----------



## voodoogreg (Apr 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15's said:*
It may be able to output 150 Lumens from 2 batteries but the runtime will be less than 20 minutes.

In my opinion the only light worthy of the name "HellFire" is SureFire's HellFire.

"Tactical Entry Light" this is name given to, and reserved for SureFire's 12PM/12ZM (perhaps now-a-days the M6 too).

It would be good to see how it compared to flashlight we know. (Like the M2 for example).

Al 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you saying "tactical entry light is tradmarked phrase by SF? I also don't see a current production SF called "hellfire" on there site? I couldn't find a past "hellfire" model from surefire on google, at least first two pages.

Not that there isn't/wasn't one, just being a big fan of SF's I thought i woud try to find one. got a pic? VDG


----------



## sunspot (Apr 8, 2005)

The Hellfire is a SF HID. I saw it in a gun mag. I think it's the military version of the Beast. Al would know more. Hint, hint?


----------



## Mags (Apr 8, 2005)

If Al says something about SF, its 150% true. Which is why I never argue with him about SF products, policies, etc.


----------



## voodoogreg (Apr 8, 2005)

Thaks guys. Mags,, the moniker "hellfire" is a popular one.
There's a missle, several military unit's, gun's, etc. I did indicate i loved SF lights, but couldn't find any document's for it. (why i asked for a pic since 15 usually has some of everything SF!)

My Unkle was cop in Idianapolis for 20 yr's, back in the early 70's was in the swat team. i remember the term "tactical entry" and feel it's not the domain of any company or response force.
Sometimes people get a little attached to companies or
those that are expert in there history, but every expert is not always right (this a good life lesson to learn BTW,
in my youth i thought les pauls were the only "good" guitars)
I think 15 would admit the same.
The hellfire FL look's very much a plain purpose built tool
nothing i would want, but maybe the ticket for certain application's in law enforcement.
I meant no disrespect to SF, 15, or the copy writer for hellfire light's. VDG


----------



## Size15's (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm not saying those terms are trademarks, I'm saying that when I hear them I naturally assume "SureFire" in the same way I assume "SureFire" when for "M3", "M6" and other such models. Of course there are other companies (and other non-flashlight companies) using the same terms, often for something quite different.

When I looked at the ad for the X-11 it just gave me the feeling of an ad for a light aircraft using the term "afterburner" and such. Or when the "rude-boys" put wale-tails and body kits etc on their Ford Escorts but they still have a 1.2 L engine.

The terms "Tactical Entry Light" and "HellFire" inspire (in me at least) the concept of 'overwhelming' light output - more than you can comprehend - Truely "force options".

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TRC (Apr 10, 2005)

The copy is over hyped sounding to me. Glaringly absent from the brief list of specifications was runtime. But since a P61 gets an honest(!) 120 lumens, and 20 min run time, if their lumen specs are accurate, then runtime has to be in the 15 minute range.

A very special purpose flashlight, to be sure.

I'm ALWAYS put off and suspicious of over hyped ad copy.

If a product is good, then a simple, very detailed detailed description, with photographs, and complete specs, will sell a product.

Hype is used when the product isn't as good as it is represented to be.

While many prople feel SureFire flashlights are either very expensive (they are, I think) or over priced, SF doesn't misrepresent their products; intentionally, I think .... except for availability /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif But I won't go there.

With SF, you get absolutely top quality flashlights for your money. The demand exceeds the supply for some, or many items, from time to time. Which means there are a lot of people willing to pay top dollar for top quality.

Pity us civilians don't get the US Government discount! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Apr 10, 2005)

That darkops stuff is so funny! The marketing of "Blackhawk" is bad but this is the worst I have ever seen. This marketing is for 14 old counter striker players hahahah...

I HATE DARK OPS!!!!


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Apr 10, 2005)

BTW: What is about the green stuff on that page? Are the products radioactive? *rofl*
Reminds me on the Ninja Turtles....

**** I HATE DARK OPS!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! ****! ****!


----------



## rgc (Apr 11, 2005)

Dork Ops is a running joke on the knife forum pages as no one has seen one to even evaluate it. And then there is the eire similarity to another knife manufacture. Don't count on seeing the light any time soon.

rgc


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Apr 11, 2005)

Well if the knifes are made by Extrema Ratio in Italy they are surly pretty good. But that marketing is for 12yr old counter strike players...


----------



## rgc (Apr 12, 2005)

No, I don't believe they are made by Extrema Ratio, from what I read they are just very close copies of the Extrema Ratio knives. Maybe a little to close.

rgc


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 12, 2005)

The product writeups are hilarious:

"...be decontaminated from bodily fluids or chemical munitions..."


----------



## Mags (Apr 12, 2005)

I like the look of the body itself, but the insides are probably going to suck /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif. But thats why we have modders here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. I would love to see that light with a lux III and a downboy or wiz converter with a good MC reflector. Not worth the money though IMO.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (May 10, 2005)

We just received a few in stock to see what they are all about. I have to admit the marketing behind them is a little over the top, but some people are being a little to harsh on them without even setting hands on one. I will be posting pics over in the dealers forum hopefully tonight. 

At first glance they really aren't all that bad. They are quite heavy, but very solid feeling. Beam has more of a flood as opposed to spot. I would say it is closer to 120 lumens in brightness, but this is strictly by "eyeing" and comparing it to my Pila G3.

I can't tell if the finish is HAII or III since they obviously offer both, but do not state which the X-11 is. It comes(strangely enough) with Kodak brand batteries.

One good feature is that it does accept our Lux III drop-in modules. I wouldn't let the cheesish ad campaign sour your tongue over this product. I wouldn't quite say it's Surefire quality, but comparible to Pentalite quality.

This isn't a review by any means, just a few quick thoughts about the product. 

Let me know if anyone has any questions.

Regards,
Flavio
BugOutGearUSA.com


----------



## Lightraven (May 11, 2005)

A lot of this window breaking stuff is starting to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif me. We see it on folding knives and now a flashlight? The ad copy says you can break the window with the flashlight instead of shooting out the back window. Man, they don't want you to have any fun! 

Seriously, this happened a few weeks ago here. But we shoot to defend ourselves, not open up the windows. We lay down spike strips to deflate the tires--lots of that going on also.

I have been to a few accidents and the side windows are always the first thing to go. Punching them out is not an issue, in my limited experience. Our agency supplies window punches (not to mention crowbars) if anybody feels like breaking glass /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 11, 2005)

"Punching" out a side window would hurt. Heh, if you had something hard and sharp like keys though it would shatter right away. A collaspable asp or but end of a flashlight would do it.


----------



## Lightraven (May 11, 2005)

I once stabbed a butter knife through a plate glass door (don't ask) and it left a small scar on my wrist where the blood flowed.

Next time, I'll use my head, which I believe is much harder. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## KDOG3 (May 11, 2005)

Maybe we need to write Dark-Ops and tell them to put their money where their mouth is and send one to flashlightreviews.com so we can get the real lowdown....


----------



## Mags (May 11, 2005)

I agree! Ive been curious about this one for a while.


----------



## MaxaBaker (May 11, 2005)

*Looks* like a pretty nice product. My feeling is that the advertising is quite exaggerated though (well.......duh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )


----------



## dano (May 12, 2005)

I procured one a few days ago.

It does not come close to 150Lu, but is bright for a two cell light. I'd guesstimate about 70-80Lu. It is nicely focused, but some may object to the patterns outside the corona, which are caused by the deeply recessed lamp module.

The lamp module looks a lot like a Pila incan. lamp module.

The small pointy things on the front of the bezel unscrew, and I removed them (pointy things on the front of the light are a dumb fad).

It's about as long as a 9P, and a little thicker. Most of the weight is in the body. 

Lock-out is via twisting the head, and there are i.d. marks to show the status of the light. 

The switch is a recessed clickie, that needs more spring pressure. The current spring is too lightweight.

The clip is a nice wire version, and seems stout enough to hold the light. 

Packaging consisted of a clam shell pack and an insert with all of the Hellfire advertising garbage. There were no parts listings (as claimed on the Hellfre website) or operating instructions.

There's a lot of information about Dark-Ops Knives and the potential rip-off of their designs from another brand. So far, these knives have been absent from the scene. There's also the issue of Dark-Ops' advertising campaign, and the absurdity of the claims. 

This light, which shows decent design potential, is going to be crippled by another moronic advertising campaign, wildish "testing" claims, and deceitful output numbers.

--dan


----------



## Mags (May 13, 2005)

I say, send one to craig and quickbeam!


----------



## Mags (May 13, 2005)

I say, send one to Craig, Quickbeam, and Jtice!


----------



## KDOG3 (May 13, 2005)

With respect to what Dano has said"

Isn't that a crime - to outlandishly falsify the numbers like that? 70-80ish lumens is nowhere NEAR 150. I'd be suprised if the FTC doesn't get involved.

Another company trying to be like Surefire - and failing. At least Pelicans' advertising is true....


----------



## Mags (May 13, 2005)

True. I have NEVER seen an advertisement that rates the output TWICE as much as a real life user's estimate. And I thought the Q3 lumens rating was cheap!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 14, 2005)

I have sent them an e-mail requesting a sample for review. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KDOG3 (May 14, 2005)

Cool. I hope they send you one. Let us know what they say...


----------



## Lightraven (May 15, 2005)

Don't forget to smash out a window with it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## AOB458 (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anybody actually managed to get hold of a Hellfire X -11, and are they any good ?


----------



## Mark2 (Jan 12, 2007)

The X-11 has been available for a loooong time and still is. It can use the Surefire lamp assemblies. Its original lamp assembly doesn't put out 150 lumens, it's between a P60 and a P61, probably 90-100 lumens. I like the X-11 very much because it probably is the toughest flashlight ever built, this light really *is* a tank, no Surefire handheld light is nearly as solid, which should give you an impression of how solid the X-11 really is! But because of this ultra-solid body, the light is *very* heavy and quite bulky for a 2-cell light.

Tactical entry might also refer to the X-11's design for smashing glass. Its weight and the four extremely solid steel pins on the front make the Hellfire a great tool for this purpose.


----------

